# Seitendruck wasser



## Jürgen-V (9. Nov. 2007)

hallo
kann mir von euch jemand sagen, wie hoch der seitendruck des wassers bei einem becken von länge 10m x breite 5m liegt?
ich habe vor bei meiner teichererweiterung noch eine mauer mit 1m rund-herum zu bauen.
im voraus danke
gruß
jürgen


----------



## Chrisinger (9. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Seitendruck wasser*

Moin Jürgen,

ich habe davon sehr wenig Ahnung......,aber ich glaube das die Tiefe,die ja hinterher auch das Volumen mit bestimmt eine grosse rolle spielt.

Also wie tief soll es denn werden?
Oder bleibt es bei 1 meter?

LG Chris


----------



## Jürgen-V (9. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Seitendruck wasser*

hallo
der teich selber wird eine tiefe von 2m haben.
und oben drauf wollte ich eben noch 1m mit ner mauer draufsetzen.
oder habe ich dich falsch verstanden?
gruß jürgen


----------



## Chrisinger (9. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Seitendruck wasser*

Hi Jürgen,

also 3 meter tief.

Das ist viel....

Guck mal hier:https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/forum/member.php?u=444

Frank hat auch gemauert.


LG Chris


----------



## Boldi (9. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Seitendruck wasser*

Hallo Jürgen,

Deine Infos sind zwar für eine Beurteilung zu ungenau (Teichform-rechteckig,gebogen-kreisförmig-usw..)
aber ich versuch`s mal.

Ausgangslage:Teichbeckenerhöung um einen Meter mit Rechteckquerschnitt 10 x 5 m,ergiebt 50 to Wasserdruck verteilt auf 30 m Wandfläche,entspricht 1,66 to pro Meter.Um die geplante Mauer im Querschnitt zu dimensionieren,ist die Form und eventueller Eisdruck ausschlaggebend  .
Mit ein wenig mehr Infos von Dir ,würde ich meinen Arbeitskollegen (Prüfstatiker im Wasserbau) konsultieren.

Liebe Grüsse, Martin


----------



## Jürgen-V (9. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Seitendruck wasser*

hallo
für chris:
so ähnlich wie frank gemauert hat,soll es auch bei mir aussehen. 
allerdings denke ich daß bei ihm das wasser nur um die 30cm an der mauer liegt.
für martin:
die mauer wird rechteckig werden,wäre echt klasse wenn du mal deinen statiker fragen würdest   
danke für euere schnelle antworten
gruß jürgen


----------



## Chrisinger (9. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Seitendruck wasser*

na dann wünsche ich dir euch viel erfolg................


Den Rest besprichst lieber mit Martin.......


LG Chris


----------



## Boldi (9. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Seitendruck wasser*

Hallo Jürgen,

hatte eben das Gespräch mit den Profis.
Also 1 m Wassersäule auf einer (nur) gemauerten Wand wird nichts,es sei denn die Wand wird als "Schwergewichtswand" ausgeführt oder nach römischen Prinzip mit sogenannten Feldstützen gebaut.Beide Varianten sind allerdings sehr Kosten- und Zeitaufwendig (Mauerquerschnitt deutlich größer 30 cm).Die günstigste Variante wäre eine Ausführung in Stahlbeton,da ist die Wanddicke (je nach Bewehrungslage) max 20 cm.Eine weitere Variante wäre eine Stützwand mit entspr. Winkel-Fertigbetonteilen.

Eine freitragende Wand mit 1 m Gegendrück (Wassersäule) über 10 m Länge ist schon heftig,nur 30 cm weniger z.B. würden die Baukosten halbieren.
Wenn Du genau weißt wie Du die Wand bauen willst,stell mal eine Skizze vom Querschnitt ins Forum und ich lass mal prüfen ob dat so funktioniert.

Liebe Grüsse, Martin


----------



## Jürgen-V (9. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Seitendruck wasser*

hallo martin
danke für die info.( die formel für den seitendruck hätte mich aber schon mal interesiert)
ich habe schon mal einen termin mit meinem mauerer am sonntag vor ort gemacht,mal sehen was der so meint.
gruß jürgen


----------



## GERMAN-LOBO (9. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Seitendruck wasser*

hallo

ja ja die fachleute alles doppeltgemoppelt  

bei mir steht die teichwand--hochteich--60cm aus dem boden und ist nur mit 17,5er kalksandstein gemauert.
oben als abschluss ein ringanker mit bewehrung und gut ist  

zudem müsste nach der obigen berechnung mein fenster wass nur 22mm dick ist schon längst weggeflogen sein.

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/gallery/files/3/2/8/8/U-0049.JPG.jpg

was bitte soll da geschehen???????

man kann allerdings auch einen bunker bauen


----------



## ralfg (9. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Seitendruck wasser*

Hallo Jürgen und Heike,

Der Druck in einer Flüssigkeit an einem Punkt ist in alle Richtungen gleich. Es geht um die hydrostatische Grundgleichung. 
Schau mal:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hydrostatik

Wenn es Euch nur um den Druck auf dem Boden geht, dann sucht bei bei wikipedia mal nach: Hydrostatisches_Paradoxon

Viel Spaß beim Ausrechnen

Ralf


----------



## Jürgen-V (10. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Seitendruck wasser*

hallo
ist ganz schön schwierig die formel von wikipedia.:crazy 
aber ich denke ich habs verstanden. 
danke ralf


----------



## Gartenträumer (10. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Seitendruck wasser*

Hallo
Ich habe bei mir Betonsteine verbaut (Betonschalsteine) in diesen wurde Baustahl eingebogen  kann und mit Beton vergosen. Die Steine habe ich direkt in ein Betonfundament gesetzt.An einer Seite mußte ich eine 1,3 Meter hohe Mauer bewähren. Das habe ich wie ein Laufgebaut. Vor der eigentlichen Wand habe ich eine zweite gezogen mit direkter Verbindung zu der ersten. In jeder Lage Baustahl mit eingelegt und richtig verrödelt. Der Wasserdruck auf dem wie ein L aufgebauten Mauer hält mit somit die 1,3 Meter hohe Mauer. Wichtig ist so sagte man mir das alles mit Baustahl verbunden und natürlich eine Zornige Mischung Beton.  Im Becken selber habe ich mir eine Folie einschweißen lassen, durch die Form des Teiches beding erreiche ich so eine weitere Druckentlastung an den Wänden.Leider habe ich keine Bilder zur Hand 
Habe allerdings einen Statiker in der Nachbarschaft der mir einige Tipps gegeben hat.
Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## geecebird (10. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Seitendruck wasser*

Hallo Jürgen,

schau mal hier rein, ich hatte die selbe Frage gestellt:
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/6268

Ich bin der Empfehlung gefolgt und habe Betonschalsteine (oder auch Schluchsteine) benutzt. Diese sind 50x25x17,5 und innen hohl. Wie schon im Vorbeitrag erwähnt, muss du ordentlich Stahl einbauen, dann wird es stabiler. Meine Mauer ist einen Meter hoch und liegt auf einem Betonfundament auf. Ich habe eine U-Form, wobei ein Schenkel kein rechter Winkel ist, sondern etwa 135° hat. 

Hier kannst du erkennen, was ich gemacht habe, denn Bilder sagen mehr als Worte:


PS: Die Steine sind schweineteuer. Ich habe für 64 Stück mehr als 500 Euro bezahlt. Dann brauchst du noch Beton und Zement (bzw. Fertigbeton).


----------



## Gartenträumer (10. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Seitendruck wasser*

Hallo Jürgen
So in etwa sieht das bei mir aus(sorry kann nicht zeichnen)

  V
|__        V
|   |_____________
Die Pfeile deuten den Wasserdruck an der Senkrecht steht und der seitliche Druck wird durch die L-Förmige Bewährung aufgfangen. Die Steine habe ich nach Oben dann mit Zementspeiss 10 Grad Neigung angeputzt um den Druck des Wintereises nach Oben wirken zu lassen und nicht Frontal auf die Mauer.
Auf den Betonsteinen habe ich eine Abdeckung aus Granit gesetzt , sieht sauber aus und ist mit 30cm breite sehr gut begehbar. 
Das mit den Kosten ist echt recht teuer aber auch für nicht Fachmänner gut zu bewältigen.
Ich hoffe ich konnte da etwas helfen.
Gruß Jürgen


----------



## Jürgen-V (11. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Seitendruck wasser*

hallo
danke für eure antworten,ihr habt auch recht mit dem was ihr sagt.
der maurer war auch da und bestätigte es.
wir brauchen zum glück nur 2 wände länge 10m + breite 4m die höhe wird 2,5m betragen.
wir werden es so machen.
ein fundament am boden des teiches graben 
dann Betonschalsteine drauf und mit 25er beton füllen.
alles andere wäre zu mit zu vielem risiko verbunden.wir wohnen am hang und wenn die mauer brechen würde, verlassen auf einen schlag ca.30-40qm wasser den teich in richtung nachbarin und ich weiß nicht ob sie schwimmen kann. 
gruß jürgen


----------

